# Need a new bike but hate all color schemes this year



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

I need a new bike since I cracked the frame on my 2011 Supersix when I wiped out last September. I'm thinking either an EVO or a Synapse. My dilemma is that I hate all schemes available this year except for the Black Inc bikes but they're out of the budget. I would love an EVO Red that was made last year in this color but I'm told they're all gone by now:









What to do? What to do?

BTW.
I think Cannondale needs to fire their current graphic designers. I'm seriously thinking of riding my hybrid this season and waiting it out in hopes that next year bikes will have nicer paint jobs.


----------



## scooterman (Apr 15, 2006)

I have a 56cm one of those in our shop if you happen to live close enough to MA to come get it.


----------



## vanerven (Nov 4, 2008)

Agree, Cannondale should offer (limited) custom color schemes.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Superx carbon ultegra?


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

scooterman said:


> I have a 56cm one of those in our shop if you happen to live close enough to MA to come get it.


Thanks, but I need a 54. Out of curiosity, how much are you selling it for?


----------



## Kapeng Barako (Mar 23, 2014)

Shifting from MTB to road bike. Getting a Canny in two weeks time and looking for that black and red combination. My contact's finding a hard time looking for one so might settle for the matte black frame.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

tednugent said:


> Superx carbon ultegra?


I'm not sure what's you're asking, Ted. My old bike has a mix of SRAM Rival and Force on it. If you're suggesting a Supersix with Ultegra as my new bike, those aren't being made/sold anymore (as far as I know) and when it comes to mechanical shifting, I prefer SRAM. I would consider a bike with Ultegra Di2 but I'm not sure I want to spend the extra $$$ on an electronic groupset at this point.

EDIT:
I just realized, you said SuperX, not Supersix. It looks like there is a SRAM Force model and the paint job isn't super-ugly. Don't think I'm interested in a cyclocross bike though.


----------



## scooterman (Apr 15, 2006)

tednugent said:


> Superx carbon ultegra?



nope sorry those were on sale good too, but that ship has sailed.


----------



## scooterman (Apr 15, 2006)

ph0enix said:


> Thanks, but I need a 54. Out of curiosity, how much are you selling it for?


i don't think i can really advertise that on here, msrp was $3999 im sure you can guess what i'd let it go for. Too bad it's not your size. I do have a 54cm red 2014 but its the black/white/green. 

btw i have that superx force bike as my cross bike it's awesome (with different wheels)


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

I kinda like the ultegra (black) and rival evo's


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

scooterman I live in MA - what shop do you work for?


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

scooterman said:


> i don't think i can really advertise that on here, msrp was $3999 im sure you can guess what i'd let it go for. Too bad it's not your size. I do have a 54cm red 2014 but its the black/white/green.
> 
> btw i have that superx force bike as my cross bike it's awesome (with different wheels)


Thank you! I'm guessing it would go for around $3,000 given that it's last year's model. It would also be a crash replacement in my case so there would be additional ~25% off. I hope my shop can find one in my size. 
I realize that it may seem silly to some that I'm so fixated on colors but if I'm spending a couple grand (or more) on a bike, I should at least be able to not want to vomit every time I look at it.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

gus68 said:


> I kinda like the ultegra (black) and rival evo's


I test rode the Ultegra model (black/silver) at the LBS yesterday. It's very plain looking. They didn't have the Rival model in the store.
I also rode a Synapse HiMod and was pleasantly surprised. It didn't respond the way the EVO does (expected) but it didn't have the wooden feel I remember older Synapses having.


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

> It's very plain looking


I have the systemsix in raw black and silver as well as a the CAAD10 raw in black and silver so I guess I'm a little biased.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

I have a 2012 Synapse carbon frameset, like new with only a few miles on it. Size 54. You'll only have to transfer your parts over. I'll make you a great deal.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

T K said:


> I have a 2012 Synapse carbon frameset, like new with only a few miles on it. Size 54. You'll only have to transfer your parts over. I'll make you a great deal.


Thanks, but if I were to get a Synapse it would be the 2014 and I want a warranty.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

ph0enix said:


> Thanks, but if I were to get a Synapse it would be the 2014 and I want a warranty.


And, no offense T K but, you would want the mega-improvements of the latest Synapse!


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Dan Gerous said:


> And, no offense T K but, you would want the mega-improvements of the latest Synapse!


Yes, I hear the 2014s are much faster.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

ph0enix said:


> Thanks, but if I were to get a Synapse it would be the 2014 and I want a warranty.


No prob. Was gonna let her go for $150 but you're right, no warranty.


----------



## kps88 (Dec 3, 2013)

Sure you were. 



T K said:


> No prob. Was gonna let her go for $150 but you're right, no warranty.


----------



## tpcorr (Feb 27, 2014)

T K said:


> No prob. Was gonna let her go for $150 but you're right, no warranty.


For $150, even with no warranty, there is almost no risk involved. That's a sweet looking frame.

Tom


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

T K said:


> No prob. Was gonna let her go for $150 but you're right, no warranty.


:wink:


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Ok, I give up. How much is my frame set worth? Really.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Does anyone know what colors are available if I were to get an EVO HM frameset? I don't suppose they sell the Black Inc. one.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

ph0enix said:


> Does anyone know what colors are available if I were to get an EVO HM frameset? I don't suppose they sell the Black Inc. one.


Your lbs should be able to ask Cannondale for you.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

T K said:


> Your lbs should be able to ask Cannondale for you.


I realize that. I thought that perhaps someone here knew while I'm waiting to hear back from the shop.

Regarding my dilemma, I've contacted Cannondale to tell them that their bikes are fugly this year and also to ask if perhaps there is a 2013 EVO Red in my size sitting somewhere in a warehouse. Their response was to get a bike that's close component-wise and have it painted. Naturally my next question was: What happens to the Cannondale warranty if the frame is painted? Answer: It's voided.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

ph0enix said:


> I realize that. I thought that perhaps someone here knew while I'm waiting to hear back from the shop.
> 
> Regarding my dilemma, I've contacted Cannondale to tell them that their bikes are fugly this year and also to ask if perhaps there is a 2013 EVO Red in my size sitting somewhere in a warehouse. Their response was to get a bike that's close component-wise and have it painted. Naturally my next question was: What happens to the Cannondale warranty if the frame is painted? Answer: It's voided.


Dude, that's freakin' classic. I love that you told them that. They are fugly. 
I'm glad I found an old stock 2013 caad 10 because I just did not like the 2014s at all. I do prefer the 2012s though. 
Well, there's always hope for 2015.


----------



## Team Sarcasm (Oct 22, 2012)

I am very finicky about my color choices as well. I picked up a 2013 caad10 on closeout as well and I am not very fond of the black/silver scheme  But wasnt worth it to pay 500$+ more for the new team colors and a hole drilled for internal routing of the rear brake cable...

As far a cannondale's current color scheme, I think they are very hit of miss. 

I am all for 'Murica but the red/white/blue caad10 and the blue evo look hideous. the black/grey caad10 and evos are _too_ plain looking (and the evo just does not look good in it). The red caad10/evo are WAY too flash black/red/look at me trying to have a bad-as color scheme (I think the caad10 may look good being built w/the right stuff....)


BUT the evo HM colors are pretty good in my opinion and overall the normal evo racing colors are pretty good (compared to everything). 

I think they need to go back to simple color schemes. All grey or all black, all red, or electric blue, etc. 

Overall, I would have to get a racing color frameset if I was going for a 2014......otherwise I might have to head over and test ride an Allez......



Epic Cycles - Cannondale Road Bikes

Check that site for some (not all) of the colors for what they ACTUALLY look like in person.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Team Sarcasm said:


> I am very finicky about my color choices as well. I picked up a 2013 caad10 on closeout as well and I am not very fond of the black/silver scheme  But wasnt worth it to pay 500$+ more for the new team colors and a hole drilled for internal routing of the rear brake cable...
> 
> As far a cannondale's current color scheme, I think they are very hit of miss.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the link! That's very helpful! This bike looks a LOT better than the photo on Cannondale's website and I might actually go with it now:


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Just heard back from the LBS. As far as EVO HM framesets go, the following colors are available from Cannondale ($3,500 retail/$2,450 crash replacement):


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

ph0enix said:


> Thank you for the link! That's very helpful! This bike looks a LOT better than the photo on Cannondale's website and I might actually go with it now:


I ended up pulling the trigger on the 2014 EVO Red in red. I should have it in a few days. I hope the actual color is close to this photo. Cannondale's version looks washed out.

Thanks for suggestions/input everyone!


----------



## Team Sarcasm (Oct 22, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks! I'll post some pics once I have the bike. My wife decided that it will be my midlife crisis present from her since my 40th is coming up in a month. Last year when I crashed, she vowed that I won't be getting another bike. She's such a flip-flopper 

I'm thinking of swapping out the FSA chainrings for less compact ones - 52/36 maybe. Would the Cannondale MKV rings work without having to replace the whole crankset?


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

ph0enix said:


> I'm thinking of swapping out the FSA chainrings for less compact ones - 52/36 maybe. Would the Cannondale MKV rings work without having to replace the whole crankset?


depends on the BCD. I think the compacts are 110mm

the 52/39 tend to be 130mm

I don't think you can get 52/39 chain rings in a 110 bcd (at least from FSA)

You may be able to get 52/36T in 110 BCD though (from FSA)


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

tednugent said:


> depends on the BCD. I think the compacts are 110mm
> 
> the 52/39 tend to be 130mm
> 
> ...


Thanks Ted! Apparently Praxis makes 52/36T 110BCD rings. I could also replace the spider with a 130BCD one - right?


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

ph0enix said:


> Thanks Ted! Apparently Praxis makes 52/36T 110BCD rings. I could also replace the spider with a 130BCD one - right?


not an expert that at that area, but it sounds like you have to buy a new crankset (minus the bottom bracket), which gets expensive (compared to just buying chainrings)

you can always get a SRAM Red 22crankset for PF30 ... around $500.... (which is less expensive than a cannondale crankset)


----------



## nordy643 (Aug 3, 2012)

ph0enix said:


> Thanks! I'll post some pics once I have the bike. My wife decided that it will be my midlife crisis present from her since my 40th is coming up in a month. Last year when I crashed, she vowed that I won't be getting another bike. She's such a flip-flopper
> 
> I'm thinking of swapping out the FSA chainrings for less compact ones - 52/36 maybe. Would the Cannondale MKV rings work without having to replace the whole crankset?


What rings/cranks are on there now? If you have a 50/34 and change to a 52/36 then you will not need to replace the spider-ring as they are both 110BCD. I did this on my CAAD10 when I went from FSA 50/34 rings to Praxis 52/36 rings. If you have 53/39 and are going to 52/36 then you will need a 110BCD spider ring (depending on the cranks and if they are not a one piece spider/crank - I think FSA cranks are that way?).


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

nordy643 said:


> What rings/cranks are on there now? If you have a 50/34 and change to a 52/36 then you will not need to replace the spider-ring as they are both 110BCD. I did this on my CAAD10 when I went from FSA 50/34 rings to Praxis 52/36 rings. If you have 53/39 and are going to 52/36 then you will need a 110BCD spider ring (depending on the cranks and if they are not a one piece spider/crank - I think FSA cranks are that way?).


It's the Cannodale Hollowgram SI so the crank arms are not attached to the spider. The chainrings are FSA 50 and 34. I think I should be able to just swap out the rings.

Thanks!


----------



## nordy643 (Aug 3, 2012)

ph0enix said:


> It's the Cannodale Hollowgram SI so the crank arms are not attached to the spider. The chainrings are FSA 50 and 34. I think I should be able to just swap out the rings.
> 
> Thanks!


Yep with SIs you can swap the rings for 52/36 and will not have to change anything else as the 52/36 fit 110BCD. Personally I would recommend the Praxis rings - they are lighter and stiffer than the FSA rings and shift great (can't say anything about the MKV rings). They can sometimes be a little finnicky shifting but nothing a little tuning can't cure. They are definitely more aesthetically pleasing than the FSAs too :thumbsup:


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

I just picked it up. The red color is really nice/deep. I don't know what Cannondale was thinking putting those washed out photos on the website.










It weighs exactly 16lbs/7.26 as shown - stock except for the Blackburn Camber CF cages, Time iClick pedals and the 3T/90mm stem that was moved from my old bike.


----------



## kps88 (Dec 3, 2013)

That is one sweet bike Phoenix. Curious about the weight. Mine weighed in at 16.2 pounds (14 EVO ultegra 3) with ultegra carbon pedals, but I switched out the wheels to Ksyrium. Shaved off a tad over 235 grams. Also cockpit FSA slk with carbon seat post. Red is quite a bit lighter, so feeling good about the weight of my bike.

Again, your bike simply beautiful.


----------



## scooterman (Apr 15, 2006)

the evo team color looks sick built up if you match everything good here is a picture of mine. 

View attachment 294321


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

kps88 said:


> That is one sweet bike Phoenix. Curious about the weight. Mine weighed in at 16.2 pounds (14 EVO ultegra 3) with ultegra carbon pedals, but I switched out the wheels to Ksyrium. Shaved off a tad over 235 grams. Also cockpit FSA slk with carbon seat post. Red is quite a bit lighter, so feeling good about the weight of my bike.
> 
> Again, your bike simply beautiful.


Thank you! 16lbs 0oz as shown.


----------



## kps88 (Dec 3, 2013)

I was at my lbs on Friday and the wrench was putting together a bike that looked a lot like yours. Same frame, wheels and group. You in Northeast PA?



scooterman said:


> the evo team color looks sick built up if you match everything good here is a picture of mine.
> 
> View attachment 294321


----------



## Uncle_Drew (Apr 13, 2014)

get that matte black caad 10 with ultegra


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Uncle_Drew said:


> get that matte black caad 10 with ultegra


Thanks for responding but how is what you're saying even relevant to this thread? If you scroll up just a bit, you'll see that I already got a bike.


----------



## scooterman (Apr 15, 2006)

kps88 said:


> I was at my lbs on Friday and the wrench was putting together a bike that looked a lot like yours. Same frame, wheels and group. You in Northeast PA?


nope western mass


----------



## bjb85runner (Sep 11, 2010)

Portland Bike Gallery has a Team color 2013 SuperSix Evo Red in 54cm for $2499.99

Cannondale SuperSix EVO Red C - Bike Gallery | Your local, family-owned bike store since 1974 ? Six neighborhood locations in and around Portland, Oregon


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

bjb85runner said:


> Portland Bike Gallery has a Team color 2013 SuperSix Evo Red in 54cm for $2499.99
> 
> Cannondale SuperSix EVO Red C - Bike Gallery | Your local, family-owned bike store since 1974 ? Six neighborhood locations in and around Portland, Oregon


Thanks! I would have loved to get that deal around here (NJ) a month ago or so. I'm really liking my 2014 EVO though and I'm glad I didn't have to break up with my LBS because they're good people.


----------

